# مجموعه ترانيم حلوة



## blackguitar (19 أبريل 2007)

*شويه   ترانيم   حلوة   منهم   لكورال   ثيؤطوكوس   يارب   تعجبكم*​

*يااللي انكرت المسيح* *كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*لحد امتى يا خطية** كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*مد ايدك ليا ياربى* *كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*ابكينى يا نفسى ابكينى* *كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*رجعنى يارب اليك** كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*وحيد وعايش"سجن الخطية"** كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*قوما يا خاطى "ثورة خاطى"** كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*مهما تقسى عليك الامك** كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*هيا يا نفسى نعود** كورال ثيؤطوكوس*​ 
*أتى اليك*​ 
*الهنا الحنون** شباب الانبا رويس*​ 
*عيناك ربى تحتضن الشعوب** شباب الانبا رويس*​ 
*محتجلك تنادينى*​ 
*محتجينلك*​ 
*يالهى *​


----------



## blackguitar (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

يمكنكم سماعها قبل تنزليها من الايقونه اللى هتطلعلكوا اعلى اليسار فاللينك اللى هيتفتحلكوا لما تدوسوا على اى ترنيمه


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

*ميرسى ياجميل كتيييييييييييير على الترانيم الحوة دى*


----------



## blackguitar (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

*ارجو انها تكون عجبتك وميرسى على مرورك*


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

مش راضيا الترانيم تنزل عندي ومش راضية تعمل دون لود ممكن تبعت اللينك بتاعهم لان هذه الترانيم انا بحبهم خالص:ab7: :190vu:


----------



## blackguitar (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

*مرمر انتى لما تفتحى السايت استنى شويه لغايه ما يحمل وهتلاقى تحت زى لينك وتحته كلمه Download file*

*دوسى عليه وهو هيحمل ولو محملش ادينى خبر*


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

شكرا خالص علي الترانيم الجميلة دي بس انا نفسي بجد في شريط دمعت عيني لكورال ثيؤتوكوس:big35: :ab4: وربنا يبارك في حياتك ويحافظ عليك من كل شر:new5: :174xe:


----------



## blackguitar (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

*العفو يارب تكون الترانيم عجبتك *
*وهحاول لو عرفت اجيب الشريط ده*


----------



## مايكل ميشو (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

ميرسى....................................sandy_jack_canada@yahoo.com


----------



## مريم ملاك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

كيف احمل ترنيمة


----------



## مريم ملاك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

عايزة أسجل ترانيم وانا مش عارفة :yaka:


----------



## blackguitar (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

*طريقه التحميل سهله يا مريم *
*دوسى على الترنيمه وستنى لما السايت يحمل*
*واستنى شويه لغايه ما يظهرلك تحت شويه ناحيه اليمينdownlaod file*
*وحمليها*

*اما موضوع تسجيل ترانيم انا مش فاهم قصدك ايه منه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*



MarMar2004 قال:


> شكرا خالص علي الترانيم الجميلة دي بس انا نفسي بجد في شريط دمعت عيني لكورال ثيؤتوكوس:big35: :ab4: وربنا يبارك في حياتك ويحافظ عليك من كل شر:new5: :174xe:


شريط دمعه عينى لفريق بارثينا مش فريق ثيؤطوكوس  وهتلاقيه موجود فى  موقع copticnet


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*



مايكل ميشو قال:


> ميرسى....................................sandy_jack_canada@yahoo.com


ممنوع وضع الايميلات فى التوقيع او فى الردود


----------



## sam1960 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

إن اردت شيئاً بقوة أطلق سراحهِ ...فإن عاد إليك فهو ملككَ إلى الأبد.... وإن لمْ يعدْ فهو لم يكن لك منذُ البداية


----------



## ramezmikhael (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

thanks lots for this very nice collection


----------



## George Mourad (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

مجموعة رائعة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## George Mourad (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

انا بادور على ترنيمة هيا ادخلوا الى الأعماق لشباب الانبا رويس الشريط الثالث
ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مجموعه ترانيم حلوة*

مرررررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------

